# Suggestions, Jetties,Piers,Bridges (Take Son fishing)



## cgrass111 (May 17, 2010)

Looking for suggestions on a good place to take my son fishing while we are in the Destin area. I'll be staying down towards Sandestin, but willing to drive to find a good place. That's his most favorite thing to do while we are down there. Any suggestions will be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Okaloosa Pier in Ft Walton Bch, or Navarre Pier about 20 minutes west. :thumbup:


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I think that if I were fishing with a kid I would hit the piers. The Okaloosa Pier is around $7-8 for an adult. You can also get some bait and tackle at piers if you need something quick. I think that it is cheaper for little kids and seniors.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

When are u guys comming down? I might fish Thursday if u and ur boy wanna jump on the boat. Not positive if were going yet. How olds the boy? Mine is nine. Im in pcola that's a good ride from sandestin, but let me know. Oh and will prolly stay close to the pass since everythinngs closed. Try for some spanish, maybe a king, and some black snaps would be nice. boats old, ragged and small 19ft, so don't get ur expectations of a yacht up.


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

There are some great grass beds along the camping grounds in the sound in front of Hurlburt Field in Mary Ester (No badge required for entry) if you want some speckled trout or redfish and if youre up to wading. Also, look on Google Earth around points in the intercoastal and look for sandbars that drop off to deeper water. These are good for pompano, flounder, and redfish too. Fish the rock jetties in Destin for redfish and sheephead. GOOD LUCK!


----------

